# I don't understand why Canada is so  mean-spirited



## ginscpy

I got a DUI in 1995 - thought I had paid my dues.

But as I understand  - I am banned from entering  Canada FOR LIFE

Go Boston Bruins - beat the Canucks.

Hey JERKS  -BC premier  Gordon Campbell was smash-mouth  drunk in Hawii - about a .25     ( far more than I  have ever been)

MADE a big production over Pres  Bushs ancint DUI in the 1970s  - 

PIERRE TRUDEAU WAS A SHAMELESS WOMANIZOR - A FREAKING DISGRACE  - pre-Clinton/Weiner


----------



## ginscpy

A 2nd rate country that I have been to about 10 times - lots of good stuff - but I will get over it.............................................


----------



## ginscpy

And Pierre had this weido hippie wife Margaret 

And East BC is hell-on-earth  - hardcore drug haven 

hypocrites

go Boston Bruins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ginscpy

SMUCK SEATTLE neswspaper  writer  ares eggiing on Seattlites to root for the Portland Trailblazers  and th Vanccouver Canuks - likre  i have some interest in .

 This just  in  - Oregon is another state (ROOTED FOR THE AUBURN TIGERS AGAINST THE OREGON DUCK _ TURDS) 

AND ROOTED AGAISNT THE PORTLAND BLAZERS> 

GO BRUNS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  CANADA IS ANOTHER COUNTRY.

WAS ROOTING AGAINS THEIER HOCKEY TEAM IN THE OLYMPICS.


----------



## ginscpy

2nd rate sportr anyway like soccer


----------



## random3434

Lay down the bong, go outside and breathe some fresh air my boy.


----------



## Warrior102

Banned for life for a DUI?
Hell man, you should have knocked over a 7/11, a liquor store and held up granny at an ATM. 
Make it worth it.


----------



## ginscpy

Screw the hypocrites  - been to Kanada  about 10 times anyway


----------



## Ropey

ginscpy said:
			
		

> I don't understand



This was likely clear from your first post here. And you continue to not understand very much.


----------



## eots

drunk drivers deserve what they get


----------



## eots

this should frost yer cookies


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-6ZjEQwhrY&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;Ann Coulter On Invading Canada&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy

Canucks win .  Take a 3-2 series leasd

Screw the assholes. 

Will probably win the series  and have a circle-jerk.


----------



## eots

ginscpy said:


> Canucks win .  Take a 3-2 series leasd
> 
> Screw the assholes.
> 
> Will probably win the series  and have a circle-jerk.



is that your prediction or your fantasy ?


----------



## ginscpy

You stil are ruled by the Queen of England.


----------



## Luissa

You aren't banned for life, but you have to go through a lot of bullshit to get back in.
I am not allowed either.


----------



## ginscpy

not worth the bother


----------



## ginscpy

ginscpy said:


> I got a DUI in 1995 - thought I had paid my dues.
> 
> But as I understand  - I am banned from entering  Canada FOR LIFE
> 
> Go Boston Bruins - beat the Canucks.
> 
> Hey JERKS  -BC premier  Gordon Campbell was smash-mouth  drunk in Hawii - about a .25     ( far more than I  have ever been)
> 
> MADE a big production over Pres  Bushs ancint DUI in the 1970s  -
> 
> PIERRE TRUDEAU WAS A SHAMELESS WOMANIZOR - A FREAKING DISGRACE  - pre-Clinton/Weiner



Still don/t understand.

Isn't there some sor tofstatute of loimiktatiomn for  petty crimes?


----------



## editec

It is my understanding that no other "past conviction" prevents people from visiting Canada.

Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Ropey

editec said:


> It is my understanding that no other "past conviction" prevents people from visiting Canada.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?



It really depends on the convictions. 



> You may not be permitted to enter Canada if you have a criminal conviction, including a conviction for driving while impaired, known in the United States as driving under the influence (DUI). More information about inadmissibility to Canada is listed below in the section &#8220;DUI/Admissibility.&#8221; For more details on visiting Canada, please refer to Visiting Canada.



Visiting Canada

Know Before You Go


----------



## strollingbones

its the tim horton donuts that make them mean!


----------



## Ropey

^  It's the holes of the donuts that are causing all the problems.


----------



## Toro

Ropey said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that no other "past conviction" prevents people from visiting Canada.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on the convictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not be permitted to enter Canada if you have a criminal conviction, including a conviction for driving while impaired, known in the United States as driving under the influence (DUI). More information about inadmissibility to Canada is listed below in the section &ldquo;DUI/Admissibility.&rdquo; For more details on visiting Canada, please refer to Visiting Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Visiting Canada
> 
> Know Before You Go
Click to expand...


I thought it was similar coming into the US.


----------



## elvis

I had no problem running the Detroit Marathon, four miles of which goes through Windsor.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that no other "past conviction" prevents people from visiting Canada.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on the convictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not be permitted to enter Canada if you have a criminal conviction, including a conviction for driving while impaired, known in the United States as driving under the influence (DUI). More information about inadmissibility to Canada is listed below in the section &ldquo;DUI/Admissibility.&rdquo; For more details on visiting Canada, please refer to Visiting Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Visiting Canada
> 
> Know Before You Go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was similar coming into the US.
Click to expand...


I've never been charged or convicted of anything other than some traffic fines so I can't really say.   I just checked the information and it's pretty clear. 

You pays your money and you takes your chances. Or one can possibly go for a pardon and then not have to worry.


----------



## Offshore

Canada considers DWI / DUI within the last five to ten years -the criminal code offence
of impaired driving. Impaired driving in Canada is considered a serious offence.

I have a friend is continual harrassed and sometimes denied entry to the U.S. because
of a theft conviction from 20 years ago. Even though he's gotten waivers and submitted all the proper paperwork, it's always a hassle for him.
I think both Canada and U.S. try really hard to accomodate people at both sides of the border, especially post 9-11


----------



## ginscpy

My DUI was 16 years ago - thats longer than 5-10 years.


----------



## Sunshine

Did it ever occur to you to get your record expunged?


----------



## eots

ginscpy said:


> My DUI was 16 years ago - thats longer than 5-10 years.



didn't you say you had two convictions ?


----------



## CanadianBacon

Hey ginscpy,
Don't worry about it. The US doesn't let us in if a DUI shows up when we're checked at the border. 
Trudeau? LOL He was the most popular prime minister in western Canada. The most popular to HATE. You would find little praise for that closet commie here in Alberta. Good news is the party he led is just about as dead as he is. There is a mentality here of us, the mouse, living next door to the elephant, that would be you. But we have a majority and very pro US, conservative majority government these days so cut us a bit of slack. We finally have that majority government so we can work well with the States. 
Yes we are loyal to Her Majesty the Queen of Canada. This is an entirely separate office than her role as Queen of the UK. Yes we have a person above the politician that can bring down the hammer on a prime minister should he abuse his power or break the laws. The Queen is above the politics, she does not vote, but in an emergency she does have the power to fire our prime minister dissolve the government, dismiss the parliament and call for an election or ask a leader of another party to form a government and try to get the support of the house. I like it, it works for us. You don't want the whole world to be a clone of the USA do you? Even mom who came to Canada from Nebraska does not find it strange to support the Queen and not some politician people call Mr. President.


----------



## ginscpy

I heard different - that US Border authorities are lax with Canadiens with DUIs entering the US.


----------



## CanadianBacon

Perhaps years ago. I have no criminal record but every time I fly to the US, the American customs here at the Calgary airport have a habit of pulling me aside and taking me to a private room where they go through my luggage with a fine tooth comb and give me good old, why are you going to the US, how much money do you have on you, where were you born, where were your parents born, how long do you plan on being in the US, etc. Now I have no problem with tightened security for all, us and you. I do realize why I'm a target. I'm Metis and have waist length hair. They are just fishing and looking at me as an easy catch. Well they start out nasty but when they find out my adopted parents are white and mom is from Nebraska and dad was a Baptist minister, they become quite friendly and wish me a good vacation in their country.LOL! What really gets me angry is some of the retarded politicians in Washington that actualy still cling to that old lie that the 9/11 terrorists came into the US through Canada. No we did not let them into Canada nor teach them to fly a plane.


----------



## Douger

CanadianBacon said:


> Perhaps years ago. I have no criminal record but every time I fly to the US, the American customs here at the Calgary airport have a habit of pulling me aside and taking me to a private room where they go through my luggage with a fine tooth comb and give me good old, why are you going to the US, how much money do you have on you, where were you born, where were your parents born, how long do you plan on being in the US, etc. Now I have no problem with tightened security for all, us and you. I do realize why I'm a target. I'm Metis and have waist length hair. They are just fishing and looking at me as an easy catch. Well they start out nasty but when they find out my adopted parents are white and mom is from Nebraska and dad was a Baptist minister, they become quite friendly and wish me a good vacation in their country.LOL! What really gets me angry is some of the retarded politicians in Washington that actualy still cling to that old lie that the 9/11 terrorists came into the US through Canada. No we did not let them into Canada nor teach them to fly a plane.


Hello bro.
Well shit. I'll get you the phone number of the guy that did Obama's passport and we'll run you for pResident. Gawd speaks to you too, right ?
Nebraska-Baptist.
You're in ! 
HINT : Never end a sentence without Gawd Blassuhmurka.


----------



## arash010

i think second rate country


----------

